# Rear Roll Over



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

More farmers killed in tractor accidents,are killed from a rear roll over then any other reason!
A friend of mine was brush hogging his grapes with an 8N.The 8N did not have a live PTO,so to get the blade spinning to cut a ditch line,he got a running start.As the tractor started up over the lip of the ditch the hog got hung up. He had the tractor over on top of him before he knew what happened.He has since had several operations to give him a face,and to make his nearly severed leg usable.
In a rear roll over accident the tractor reaches a point of no return in 3/4 of a second and is on top of you in 1 1/2 seconds.This is not enough time to react,but enough time to take your life or change your life for ever.
The most common cause of rear roll over is hitching above the centerline of the rear differential.ALWAYS hitch to the draw bar or run your hitch line under the diffential and hook somewhere in the middle of the tractor.If your tractor has a 3 point hitch NEVER hook to a bar mounted in the holes of the lift,the hitch will float up,because there is no down pressure.Remember once you are dead you remain dead for a very long time.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

I am sorry to hear of this tragic accident. I am no "N" expert, but I have been dealing, restoring and working on 8Ns for years. It does not have Live PTO and this is a problem especially when dealing with some activities. Another thing to consider on these to is MAKE DARN CERTAIN that you have a proper overrun coupler (clutch) installed and working well. Otherwise the momentum and energy from the swinging blades will push back through the tranny and push into the nearest fence, post, car, ditch, etc. An overrun coupler is ~$50 and can definately save your property and your life. 

BTW, when I need to "rev" up the blade speed for a fast pass - I put in Neutral --- let the blades spin up (they will hold the spinning pretty long time) and then drive forward - I never try to get a running start. Unless people really reconize how truly dangerous and deadly these big ole' metal monsters with spinning blades (175+MPH at the edge) can be and ALWAYS PAY ATTENTION --- ALWAYS ANTICIPATE and I ever get stuck or anything, the first thing I do is shut it down --- walk away, let the blades stop and then rethink my situation. It is not worth your life or limbs to try to "muscle" it out of a jam. I have an overwhelming amount of respect for these tractors. I am lucky down here in the mostly flat south as I don't have the hills and valleys that so of you must contend with while hogging. Be safe!

Safety First! 
Andy


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

Per slipshod, I am posting a link on this topic for your review.


http://www.clemson.edu/psapublishing/Pages/AGENG/IL79.pdf


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

This is the specific link that slipshod is referencing...

http://www.cfa-fca.ca/english/programs_and_projects/casw2001/fsafety2000/rollovers.html


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*Thanks*

tisenberg you are the best


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

Someone tell my wife before she trades me in on a new model... LOL :hooray:


----------

